#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Тибетская книга мертвых

## Khonchok Helek

*Тибетская книга мертвых*
Фильм из двух частей
На благо всех живых существ.



```
http://depositfiles.com/files/tkhrdmm8t

http://depositfiles.com/files/cdkfvo18u
```

----------

Aion (28.03.2010), Rushny (29.03.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2010), Чиффа (28.03.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

Я тут смотрел фильм по ней (который с Коэном) и вынес впечатление, что не стоит её живым читать для "интереса". А если очень хочется, то уж тогда посвятить этому жизнь, изучить и применять по назначению - зачитывать уходящим.

----------


## Khonchok Helek

Мой коренной Лама давал нам лунг на Бардо Тодол, говорил, что каждый его (лунг) должен иметь, это поможет в бардо

----------


## Yeshe

> Я тут смотрел фильм по ней (который с Коэном) и вынес впечатление, что не стоит её живым читать для "интереса".


 и получилось как а анекдоте: - эти Битлз такая гадость! - А когда и где ты их слушал? - Да мне Моня по телефону напел... 

вы не смотрите чужие пережёвки, вы лучше берите книжки и читайте. Лучше всего в нескольких переводах (если есть возможность). 

Всегда лучше читать и думать самому, а применять не просто механически - на смертном одре читать незнакомому с буддийским учением - а проработать осмыслить, прожить,  и тогда жизнь подскажет когда и где применять.

----------

Читтадхаммо (29.03.2010)

----------


## Rushny

> не стоит её живым читать для "интереса"...


Странно...
У меня как то так получилось, что именно через изучение этой книги (и именно "из интереса"!) пришел к практике Дхармы. У многих занакомых тоже.
Эта книга на самом деле разрешает проблему смерти. Или того, что на попсовом жаргоне звучит, как "жизнь после смерти".
А это означает, что так называемая "Тибетская книга мертвых", являющаяся частью Учения о Великом Освобождении, дает смысл нашей жизни. 
Ни больше, ни меньше!

----------

Tseten (09.06.2010), Майя П (10.06.2010), Рза (26.08.2012)

----------


## Joy

> Лучше всего в нескольких переводах


 Yeshe, вы не подскажете, чьи переводы стоит прочесть? Мне довелось читать перевод Бардо Тодол Ламы Кази Дауа-Замдап и доктора Звано-Венца.

----------


## Чиффа

Эванс-Венц не совсем то, что надо.

----------


## Joy

Чиффа, что вы посоветуете?

----------


## Бо

Татья, может быть это вам будет интересно http://psylib.org.ua/books/sogri01/index.htm

Об авторе - http://www.dharmawiki.ru/index.php/%...BE%D1%87%D0%B5

----------


## Joy

Sepia, спасибо, я ее читаю.

----------


## Yeshe

> Yeshe, вы не подскажете, чьи переводы стоит прочесть? Мне довелось читать перевод Бардо Тодол Ламы Кази Дауа-Замдап и доктора Звано-Венца.


 я читала сначала первый перевод, который попался - это Эванса Вентса, потом на английском в переводе Francesca Fremantle, Chogyam Trungpa. Но будет возможность найти еще переводы - тоже прочитаю.

----------


## Joy

Cпасибо, Yeshe

----------


## Аким Иваныч

Перевод Эванс-Венца не очень соответствует. 
Если есть возможность найти, то лучше  в переводе и с комментариями Намкая Норбу Ринпоче:
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/1939079/

----------

Joy (10.06.2010)

----------


## Aion

Турман Р. Тибетская книга мертвых



> Я рад, что мой старый друг, профессор Роберт Турман, сделал новый перевод этого важного труда. Я уверен, что он вложил в этот текст уникальное сочетание научного знания и личного вдохновения, чтобы дать западным читателям точный, выразительный и ясный перевод.
> 
> *Е.С. Далай-лама*

----------

Рза (26.08.2012), Шавырин (10.06.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Из двух книг, одну из которых готовил западный буддолог, другую - Учитель Ваджраяны и Дзогчена я несомненно бы выбрал вторую. Она, кстати, когда-то была у Лизы Лёлиной, можете связаться с нею или с издательством "Уддияна" и узнать - не осталось ли случайно в наличии:

http://dharma.ru/details/136

Но ни в коем случае не берите вот эти:

http://dharma.ru/details/850
http://dharma.ru/details/205
http://dharma.ru/details/838

... если, конечно, не хотите просто поддержать Лизу материально  :Smilie:

----------


## Joy

Спасибо всем за ответы)

----------


## Чиффа

Татья, присоединюсь к уже посоветовавшим)))

----------


## Khonchok Helek

Вот ссылки новые, а то с депозита уже удалили

http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2342130

http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=995323

----------

